# I constantly feel like I'm waiting for something...



## evelyn11 (Jan 14, 2012)

does anyone get this feeling were you feel like something is going to happen, like you have an event coming up and you're waiting for it/looking forward to it but you don't? i feel like i wake up and i just cant wait to get through the day because i'm heading towards something. i don't know.. i feel like i'm constantly waiting for something but i'm not..


----------



## Beelz (Jan 22, 2012)

everyday feels like something should happen but i don't know what... its like im waiting for something or a event and that will lead me down the right path... but if i don't know what im looking for how can i ever hope to find it.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, bit of a lost feeling, since my life lacks meaning & substance. Nothing ever happends but I keep my hopes up day in & day out.


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

I have it when I don't do anything and feel like I want a life, just force myself to go somewhere makes me feel better


----------



## cn55 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I get this all the time and have to remind myself that im actually waiting for nothing. often I find it hard to get on with things as I feel like im waiting for something. Thought I was the only one who got this.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh yes. I've been waiting for something since I was a teenager. I've tried to define it, and at best what I can decipher is that I'm waiting for something to happen that will suddenly make me find myself and my place in life. That things will all suddenly fall into place. Sometimes I daydream about some catastrophe that will end everything as it is, while at the same time being the beginning of a new life. Like an opportunity to start over from scratch and to completely let go of the past, because the past no longer matters.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too. Sometimes I notice I'm looking forward to something I know isn't going to change anything at all for me. I've been feeling this way especially at work lately. I just want to get through the day, or the week, but there is nothing at the end of the day or the week, I just feel uncomfortable where I am, and it grows suddenly acute when I tell myself there's nothing at the end of my waiting. I just don't want to be present and face my situation, and do what I need to.

It's a yucky feeling.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep. I feel that way too it's weird isn't it? But for me it's like I look for something to look forward to or else I get depressed


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I have this feeling sometimes. Sometimes, for some reason, when that feeling is gone, I get in a really gloomy mood as if I've given up on hoping for whatever it is.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Stop waiting and DO IT


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

Jcoj613 said:


> Stop waiting and DO IT


do what? she doesn't even know what it is.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

I used to feel that way as well. Now, not so much. I mean, I will start graduate school in a couple months, and after that will start my career. But that is something that is inevitable at this point. It's not something that I'm waiting for to happen. 

I think we have been primed by culture to constantly be chasing or looking for some different/new circumstances in life. But the downside to that is, is that we have a hard time when it comes to appreciating the present moment. I remember hearing how there is a pretty good correlation between age and how one feels throughout the day. They said that teenagers tend to experience unpleasantness in their day more than middle aged adults, and middle aged adults tend to experience more unpleasantness than older populations. It seems as if the older you get, the better you feel emotionally. I wonder if there is some kind of link there - since the older you get, the less you expect out of the future, and therefore create more opportunities for yourself to live more in the moment and not be as preoccupied with the 'what ifs' of the future.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

BoringBum said:


> I used to feel that way as well. Now, not so much. I mean, I will start graduate school in a couple months, and after that will start my career. But that is something that is inevitable at this point. It's not something that I'm waiting for to happen.
> 
> I think we have been primed by culture to constantly be chasing or looking for some different/new circumstances in life. But the downside to that is, is that we have a hard time when it comes to appreciating the present moment. I remember hearing how there is a pretty good correlation between age and how one feels throughout the day. They said that teenagers tend to experience unpleasantness in their day more than middle aged adults, and middle aged adults tend to experience more unpleasantness than older populations. It seems as if the older you get, the better you feel emotionally. I wonder if there is some kind of link there - since the older you get, the less you expect out of the future, and therefore create more opportunities for yourself to live more in the moment and not be as preoccupied with the 'what ifs' of the future.


that's true!


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I always map out what Im going to buy when I win the lotto


----------



## radiancia (Apr 6, 2011)

I feel a slightly different version of this. I always feel like Im rushing to get somewhere...rushing to finish things. I dont know what Im rushing for anymore though - because I dont have anything to hurry to get to! I used to just hurry up and want school days to get over with so I could get home. Wait for the weeks to end to get to the weekend. Wait for the year to get over fast to get to holidays. And now Im done, I still feel like that, even though there is nothing particularly good in my future to look forward to. Get a job...and be stuck there. Pining and wishing away each day till what...till Im 60 and can retire? Thats really all I feel like my future is becoming. Its just one big long prison sentence until freedom at the very end - when I wont be able to enjoy it. I dont want to feel that way though, I want to be able to enjoy life, but how can you when you have these constant burdens of work?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

that's life


----------



## Nocti (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm constantly waiting for some kind of a change. I feel like the good stuff is just around the corner but it seems like I can't reach that corner. I wake up excited and ready to go and then a couple of hours later I get really disappointed because I notice that nothing will change and it's all the same. Sucks. Really sucks. But I don't think there's anything I can do because I have no idea what kind of a change I want to happen.


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm still convinced that in ten years, I'll be living in a mansion overlooking Moraine Lake - even though all I do is sit on my *** and go to the gym.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah it's an annoying feeling I find, because nothing ever happens.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

YES I felt like that all through high school then graduated and thought wow I just sat in the library for 4 years. So I made a bunch of lists about what I'm going to do- and it's working even though I gained 10 pounds instead of losing the 15 I wanted to it helps you figure out what exactly you want in life. If you don't want anything you'll be waiting for something anything to happen. You have to take part in your own life I am realizing.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

yep, the opposite of this feeling is when I have decided what to do for the day, when I have checked over what's happening in the world, maybe just to make sure there's no zombie attacks or something..


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Again, I used to feel this way as well. Now, not so much. I think what helped is that I started reading about mind training (meditation/Buddhism). That helped me to gain a new perspective on my emotions and direction. If I had to break it down into words, I would say the goal of developing myself as a human being is something that helped me to live more in the moment. This is what I mean: as I continue practicing meditation and reading about brain science, I am slowly trying to incorporate those things into my life. So the ongoing process of change is what helps me to focus on what is going on in the present moment and not so much on waiting for something to happen. Because change of our mental makeup is a gradual process, one cannot think that they will reach a certain destination in x amount of time. But what this does allow one to do is to observe one's mental state and thought processes as well as reactions to events as they are all lived in the present moment. This whole thing, for me, helped to not always be in a state of wanting, and helped to ground me more in the present moment. I hope that helps.


----------



## Josie (Dec 8, 2008)

I used to feel that way all the time, when I had no job and no direction of any kind. I just sat by day after day waiting for life to "happen". Life did happen. We lost our house, I had to move in with a psychopath, no one was able to help us and I was living miles from civilization with no car, bus, or bike to get anywhere on my own. So I stopped waiting. I took whatever kind of control I could, even if all I could do was apply online for jobs and that's it. I stopped waiting.

Now that I've got my life sorted, though, I do feel myself falling back into that feeling. Go to work, do my work, come home, rinse and repeat. I don't know what I'm working towards. Presumably "the future", but I don't know what that is or what I'm doing to get there. It's not so bad now that I'm actually doing constructive things, earning an income, and gaining experience, but still... I don't want to find myself later in life doing the same things with nothing more to show for it and no idea really how I got there. So I'm going to try and make a list of things I'm working towards and how I'm going to do that.

That way I'm not just waiting. And even if I do have to wait, at least I know what I'm waiting for.


----------



## Ashley2157 (Mar 4, 2012)

I feel this way a lot. I feel like I'm always waiting either a) for some actual event (going out with friends, going on vacation or b) that future day when my life is how I want it to be and I'm not constantly shy and have the social life I want. It's always something in the future though, I'm awful at living in and appreciating the moment.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I am too. I always wait around for a better, more exciting future. but that never comes. I always thought that "the thing" would come when I got older. I was like "when I get to middle school, I'll be over my issues and living the life I want to live". When that didn't happen, I thought the same about high school, then college. By that point, it got even worse and I had to leave college because I was so messed up. I think this waiting is part of what's made me so depressed. I want all these great things out of life, yet I've never once made a sincere effort to reach them... like if I just wait out my depression and SA, I'll one day wake up with those goals within reach... I'm stuck doing the same thing (waiting) expecting a different outcome (happiness). So I'm 'insane', I guess. :|


----------



## azlyn (Mar 19, 2012)

Definitively feel the same. Like somethings supposed to happen and everything I've been through is finally going to make sense. This feeling like the reason why I'm fearful, guarded and hyper aware all the time will actually benefit me this event happens. Or something will happen that will snap me out of this. I have no idea why I feel that way.


----------



## precious007 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's because you aren't living the life - 

you're living with anxiety - and always expecting something different. 

Set smaller, achievable goals to lessen the anxiety - dreaming of a beautiful life, full of luxury and everything is only going to make you more anxious - try to put effort into something and awaken yourself as much as you can - life ain't easy that's a fact.


----------



## lostnwaitin (Sep 24, 2012)

*Feeling Like I'm lost and waiting for something*

I entered this search in Google and stumbled on this forum. It is refreshing to know I am not the only one who feels this way. I feel like I have no purpose and there is something out there that's either going to happen or should happen and I am missing it. I don't feel like I can talk about it to anyone because they will think i'm depressed or feeling sorry for myself. Where to go or what to do is the question because i have felt this way for months now. Any thoughts?


----------



## trilobyte (Dec 5, 2012)

I get the "waiting for something" feeling too sometimes. One thing that helps me is to find a new hobby, read a new book, make a new friend- basically try something new. New experiences, no matter how small, can lead to big things. I decided to take a ceramics class recently and it created a depth in my life that I did not have before. This depth was not something I expected or knew I needed, it just happened. If you don't know what your waiting for just do something, anything that might interest you even if it does not seem like it's THE thing your waiting for.


----------



## hmusick (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah i get that most of the time. like i need to be "getting ready" all the time.


----------

